# Has anyone been to a "working in" event \ expo before ?



## truebluejim (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi. A company called "working in" have a few expos / events running internationally and they had one in London last weekend and they will have one in Manchester this weekend. The have some seminars on moving your finances and migrating. But the main draw for us is there's supposed to be employers there that you can meet face to face. looking at the website International Job and Migration Expos - Working In Events the only employer that seems be going is for health professionals which neither my partner or I work in. Has anyone been to these events before and would they recommend them ? Its a 3hr drive for us and we have young children - so it needs to be worth it for us to go ! Thank you


----------



## pami05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi there, I attended a working in exhibition and to be honest found it a bit of a waste of time, they offer some information but depending on what you plan to do in Australia I think you are better off just doing it yourself and getting info from the Internet and recruitment agencies. Working in work in conjunction with migration agencies and they charge a fortune!


----------

